# 1951 Ford 8N



## mikeyc1953 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hello All,

I'm a newby to this Forum. Looks like I'll be spending a lot of time here.

I've recently acquired a 1951 8N that was crushed by a tree during Hurricane Charlie.

I'm doing all the work as it is a great stress reliever.

All the front sheet metal as well as the radiator has been replaced. The cast aluminum timing gear cover was cracked so it was replaced also.

I just replaced the carburetor yesterday with a new one. I've yet to get it running. When it does, it will make my grandson very happy!

I'm very surprised at the amount of reproduction parts available. Some better than others. 

Any suggestions on adjusting the carburetor? I'm at a loss. I can make it run using starting fluid, but it just wont run with the carb.

Thank you all.

Mike Cripps


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

Mike,

Boy, are you going to get helped. Welcome to the forum. I don't own a Ford, but have had several tractors. I think I will wait for the experts to chime in and give you better advice.

Regards, Mark


----------



## mikeyc1953 (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks Mark,

I'm at a stage in my life when I'll take "all the help I can get."

Mike Cripps


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome to tractorforum Mike:friends: They have alot of N owners here that are more then willing to answer any and all your question's.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

Check out the three filters going to the carb..
<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v41/Kenntx/3_Fuel_Filters.jpg">


----------



## funkyford (Dec 31, 2004)

saw this on the web


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

Welcome Mike ,
I also have a N , and have rebuilt a couple others , I have done some adjusting on carbs. , These two guys have already posted some good info , good sence stuff.
hang in there and happy to have you aboard.


----------



## mikeyc1953 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hey all,

Thanks for the info on the carb. I printed it out and followed step by step and she runs smoother now.

I'll take some pictures of her now, with all the repro sheet metal and post them. Keep in mind that I've not cleaned and painted her yet.

Mikeyc1953


----------

